# Shawnee Depuy Village #112



## bccash63 (Jul 3, 2008)

We leave in 2 weeks for our 1st Pocono vacation.  The last few TUG reviews are so-so.  I'm getting a little nervous.  Anyone stayed in or near DV #112. 
We have never stayed near the Poconos before and are more interested in the activities/sites in the area than spending time in our condo--but still??
thanx, Dawn


----------



## shagnut (Jul 3, 2008)

I know what you mean. I'm getting a little nervous also. I will be staying in a 2br River Village II . If you have time can you do a check on that for me while you are there?  Thanks, Shaggy


----------



## lprstn (Jul 3, 2008)

I stayed in D110 and it was ok.  Its rustic, but clean, and definately not anything to be afraid of.  If I had to rate it from 1 to 10 I would give it:

space: score 7
cleanlines: score 7
decore: score 5


----------



## bookworm (Jul 3, 2008)

We were in Depuy for May long weekend. Definitely rustic - expect that. It feels like staying in a cabin in the woods. I wasn't a fan of the wood on the walls or the long single cushion bench thing. It was a little dark in our unit. Yet, it had some good points. There are decent cabinets, appliances, and a washer/dryer. The beds were fairly comfortable. I can't speak for your particular unit, but we found the unit overall quite clean (a few rug stains) and the dining table was spacious for us. The jacuzzi tub upstairs was very nice. The staff was accomodating and came when we needed something. The long porch on our unit was probably our favorite part. The out of doors is what causes us to return. The river, water gap and the outdoor pools with wooded surroundings are appealing. We like the mini golf. Tubing down the river looks like fun and Bushkill Falls is something to see. There is a little waterfall over rocks behind the sales center that was unexpected. Camelbeach waterpark sounds good, though we didn't stop there. There are lots of places to visit within a reasonable drive. The outlet shopping was great.  
I found Depuy to be satisfactory - acceptable for a pleasant stay, especially if you want to be spending most of your time in the surrounding area.

I should add that the video cam on the exchange guest website was quite accurate for the condition of our unit.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 3, 2008)

shagnut said:


> I know what you mean. I'm getting a little nervous also. I will be staying in a 2br River Village II . If you have time can you do a check on that for me while you are there?  Thanks, Shaggy



I've stayed there in the past couple of years, Shaggy. It was fine. Nothing fancy but perfectly okay. Comfortable. The unit is large and the kitchen is well equipped. The bench thing that's described above is what the furniture is like at River Village II, too--it's like This End Up furniture. 

The unusual thing about RVII is that instead of a regular bathtub, the units have a round red Japanese-style soaking tub. Very 1970s groovy! :whoopie: Kind of odd, kind of fun, definitely an experience.


----------



## CSB (Jul 3, 2008)

Dawn, you have probably read my review. We were there last summer and found the unit to be fine. The kids liked it alot because of the different levels. Mostly the negative seems to be because of the very dated furniture and design. One thing that bugged us was the location of the telephone. None in the bedrooms. Had to run downstairs to get the phone when it rang.

Shagnut. We will be staying in River Village II this summer. Checking in Aug 16th. Will we be there at the same time?


----------



## shagnut (Jul 3, 2008)

Cindy, will not be there at the same time. I am going Oct 11 thru the 18th. I'm coming for the foliage and the hot air balloon festival. I won't be able to see the whole thing but will see the night glow on Friday and the early morning lift off before having to go back home.   Take lots of notes and pics, ok? Hopefully there will be some other tuggers there.  shaggy


----------



## senorak (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll be in River Village 2 the week of July 12th-19th.  This is one of our home resorts, and since it's a short ,(a little over an hour), from our house, decided to use it again this year.  Makes a nice getaway for my 2 youngest and each can bring a friend.

I agree, the units are "rustic", but there is lots of room in the units.  (If you are expecting 4 and 5 star units/amenities, you will be sorely disappointed).  We started going to the Poconos when the children were small, since it was such a short drive.  Traded the week for about 5 years...then began using it again last year.  Kids had a blast...(guess bringing a friend made a huge difference)...and participated in many of the resort sponsored activities.  We also spent a day at Camel Beach Water Park (get discount tickets through AAA).  One of our first stops while in the Poconos is "Country Kettle"----store on 209 that has large barrels of candy---kids each fill a bag w/ goodies for the stay.    We also try to hit the flea market on 209....can get some great deals there.  We've done Bushkill Falls, Water Gap Tour, Tannersville Outlets, and other sites/shopping in the area.  

If anyone other TUGgers will be there during our stay, LMK....would love to get together!  :whoopie: 

Deb


----------



## wackymother (Jul 4, 2008)

Deb, we go to the Poconos most years. We love Claws N Paws and that candle-making store with the pheasants and miniature horses in the back! We've been going since our kids were little, too.  Won't be there in July, though. We're going at the end of August.


----------



## bookworm (Jul 4, 2008)

You can't beat the short drive to the mountains. Our kids are little now so we look forward to the years to come . We are waiting, waiting, waiting for Wyndham to finish the new units so we can start taking short getaways with points. Hopefully a waterpark in the future as well. That would seal the deal for us. For now, we hope to check out the indoor waterpark at Split Rock this winter.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 4, 2008)

bookworm said:


> You can't beat the short drive to the mountains. Our kids are little now so we look forward to the years to come . We are waiting, waiting, waiting for Wyndham to finish the new units so we can start taking short getaways with points. Hopefully a waterpark in the future as well. That would seal the deal for us. For now, we hope to check out the indoor waterpark at Split Rock this winter.



I love the Poconos!

 BTW, while you wait for Wyndham to build Shawnee's own waterpark, you can take the little ones to the Shawnee water park, not at Shawnee the resort, but at Shawnee the ski area. It's very small, very low-key, and set up for kids under 10. Pretty inexpensive, too, and there's usually a good coupon in the Entertainment book. 

They have organized water-balloon-catching competitions and other games, PLUS a pretty good magic show several times a day. There are turtles and big fish in the stream under the footbridge to the parking lot. 

http://shawneemt.com/summer/rates.html


----------



## gmarine (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a vacation home about 10 minutes from Shawnee. If anyone needs any info about the area let me know.


----------

